# House Guest



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

So.. We have seen a stray Chihuauha wandering around outside for a week now and I tried to catch it this afternoon. Of course he is too skiddish to come close enough to catch. Well later on at 630, Dakota spots him on the way out the door for his walk. As he and bf leave, I try to get him to trust me. Long story short... caught the bugger and he is currently in a crate in our livingroom until we figure out what to do. I plan on calling animal control in the morning, but for the night he has a nice towel to sleep on and some food and water. I will post pics in a few minutes of the guy. pretty adorable for not being a GSD. he is underweight, and was shy but after a while he had his tail up and wagging. 

Anyways Just thought I would share. And if anyone knows a better option for him besides the shelter, please let me know.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Hopefully he is microchipped and can go back home. I'm a sucker I would just keep him if I couldn't find his owner....Unless he barked and yapped non stop......


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

AWWW!
I want pics!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Step 1 extensively try to find his family
Step 2 if no luck with step 1 instant adoption
Step 3 Come home to this every day


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*L* Baron's paw is bigger than Rambo's head!!!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

he barked for a while when we left him but know he is sleeping soundly. We can't keep him. Landlord says only one pet and neither scott nor myself are that fond of small dogs. He is a cutie though.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Correction: I am IN LOVE. But scott said no.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Aww What a cutie.Can you hide him from hubby/bf and the landlord??


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

No, can't hide him... Hopefully I can find him a home though.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Awwww stupid landlord, the bf you can work on but landlord not likely. I can say I was dead set against getting Rambo, now he's my dog. Go figure. Rambo is a much better watch dog than Baron and I can fit him in my hoody and carry him around. Plus now he has a turtleneck sweater so he looks distinguished. If you can't find his family PLEASE try to find him a home. Or you could try slipping a copy of Beverly Hills Chihuahua under the landlords door. Hey ya never know


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh so cute!! Hopefully he is microchipped, would the vet check that for you instead of shelter. Maybe his owners are worried and looking for him?


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatAwwww stupid landlord, the bf you can work on but landlord not likely. I can say I was dead set against getting Rambo, now he's my dog. Go figure. Rambo is a much better watch dog than Baron and I can fit him in my hoody and carry him around. Plus now he has a turtleneck sweater so he looks distinguished. If you can't find his family PLEASE try to find him a home. Or you could try slipping a copy of Beverly Hills Chihuahua under the landlords door. Hey ya never know


It's funny how things work out.I was the one who wanted Lexi and she has ended up being my Husbands dog.He asks about her more than me.If I go to bed with out her he always asks where she is..


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieG
> It's funny how things work out.I was the one who wanted Lexi and she has ended up being my Husbands dog.He asks about her more than me.If I go to bed with out her he always asks where she is..


When we got him he was hanging with my wife but then he realized who feeds him, walks him, plays with him, and lets him sleep inside their sweatshirt......Now he's my dog. HAHAHAHA


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

More pics for you guys on here.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Baronthegreat
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: AllieG
> ...


Lexi is strange.I'm the one that walks,feeds and plays with both dogs.She just loves everyone I guess, even if they don't provide for her..


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Pretty cute. I'd try making some posters and stapling them to telephone poles in your area - common intersections around traffic lights.

If that doesn't work, see what's in your area for rescue organizations. Little guy like that wouldn't do well in a shelter.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That's adorable.


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

I checked on here but nothing that matches 

http://www.lostmydoggie.com/missing-pets.cfm


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Look on CraigsList too. A lot of people post there when they lose a pet.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Don't do animal control or shelter. Find the owner, or find an adopter.
Poor little tyko, good you found him before something bad happened.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshineSo.. We have seen a stray Chihuauha wandering around outside for a week now and I tried to catch it this afternoon. Of course he is too skiddish to come close enough to catch. Well later on at 630, Dakota spots him on the way out the door for his walk. As he and bf leave, I try to get him to trust me. Long story short... caught the bugger and he is currently in a crate in our livingroom until we figure out what to do. I plan on calling animal control in the morning, but for the night he has a nice towel to sleep on and some food and water. I will post pics in a few minutes of the guy. pretty adorable for not being a GSD. he is underweight, and was shy but after a while he had his tail up and wagging.
> 
> Anyways Just thought I would share. And if anyone knows a better option for him besides the shelter, please let me know.


WOW! Very nice of you!


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok, so Dakota is not a fan of this guy any more. He is tolerating him, but I can't keep the guy much longer. Bringing him to my vet to see if he has a microship {fingers crossed}. My oss at work might want him if we dont get any feedback from his owners, if he has any.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So have you found a home for the little guy?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

his owners came and picked him up. They don't seem like responsible owners and almost gave him to me (probably if I gave then money). If we see him out again, we will take him in again, we want to just take him to the shelter so they will have to work to get him. And My manager at works wants him, but i don't know what to do. Oh and his name is Tiger. Doubt he knows it though.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If he's out again take him to the shelter as a stray, when the hold is up have your manager go adopt him. Then it's all nice, tight and legal.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AllieGAww What a cutie.Can you hide him from hubby/bf and the landlord??


Of course she can! Look how tiny he is (and cute!!). 

Just keep him in your purse like Paris Hilton. BF will never know.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: GSDSunshinehis owners came and picked him up. They don't seem like responsible owners and almost gave him to me (probably if I gave then money). If we see him out again, we will take him in again, we want to just take him to the shelter so they will have to work to get him. And My manager at works wants him, but i don't know what to do. Oh and his name is Tiger. Doubt he knows it though.


How did you find the owners, was he microchipped?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

go to the land lord and tell him the story. after seeing the dog he might have a change of heart and let you keep him since he's so small. see if you can change the BF's mind about keeping him.

i like a larger dog myself but i would have a small one. i
like the contrast of a small dog and large dog together.


----------

